
Amazon product pages are down? - aaronarduino
http://downdetector.com/status/amazon/map/
======
daxorid
503 responses no longer occur, but much content is missing, replaced with a
"We're sorry, an error has occurred. Please reload this page and try again."
indicator.

------
frankc
I am seeing this as well. Getting 503's for almost every product page I click.
I have met a lot of the dog's of Amazon, however.

